# BJJ in Fort Wayne Indiana?



## Midwest_Tom (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I've been interested in martial arts since I was very young (19 now..still young, I know ). And I remember seeing Jiu-Jitsu when I was younger and being mesmerized by it. I never really pursued any type of martial art, but now I really want to learn. 

I've looked around and have found a couple of places that teach BJJ in town. One place came up, but gave no info other than an address and phone number. And the other came up with info about the classes, location, schedule, ect. The teacher was a purple belt and I have read a couple places (random faqs while looking up schools in my area) that it is _suggested_ that the instructor be a black belt (for different reasons, but I'm not sure how credible the sources were..so that why I'm here ) 

I'm not trying to take anything away from the instructor, but was curious how capable he would be as a long term teacher. 

Any help will be GREATLY appreciated! 

thanks a lot

-Thomas


----------



## arnisador (Aug 19, 2008)

It's not uncommon for a BJJ instructor to be a blue belt. A purple belt should be fine, all other things being equal!


----------



## Midwest_Tom (Aug 19, 2008)

alright, thanks! 

I figured  'black belt being somewhat mandatory' (paraphrasing)  was bs. I was sure he was more than qualified to instruct, just a few bits of bad info threw me off. And it's only $35/month, which from what I've seen is about half the national average.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2008)

That's a great price! Go for it!


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2008)

It's not uncommon for a purple belt to teach classes, but they are usually closely associated with a BB somewhere else.  

$35/month is a terrific price.  Take advantage of it.  The main thing is to make sure that the personality of the school fits you.  BJJ is a tight community, and you'll probably get pretty close with the guys in your school.  You have to like them and enjoy going in.  Different guys approach instruction in different ways, so even though the quality of instruction is very high, the approach needs to suit you.  

Some schools are super competitive and others aren't.  Some are very well organized and structured and others are more relaxed.  What suits you?


----------



## Midwest_Tom1 (Aug 24, 2008)

My account was suspended for not completely filling out my registration ( didn't read everything [last name and country required]). I emailed back the info it said it required but I haven't seen anything for a couple days so I decided to post a response while the 'Midwest_Tom' account gets sorted out.


on topic: I'm probably going to call them within the week to sit in and see what the school is like. The BJJ classes are somewhat 'newly offered' so I'm interested to see how many people are in a class. Thanks for the help everyone! I appreciate it a lot


----------



## Midwest_Tom (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I signed up shortly after I made this post. I went in and watched a class first, then signed up the next week and went to class. I've have been in it for nearly a month and I love it. I got up enough courage to spar for the first time yesterday and actually beat the much more experienced guy, quickly. I look forward to class like it's Christmas. 

I thought I'd just come back and say thanks for all the help and that I'm loving BJJ. People are right when they say it's addictive and a lot of fun.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2008)

Good for you! Thanks for letting us know!


----------

